# Stem Plants Needed !!



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi guys, I have been off the forums for awhile. How's things going? I have just moved into my new home and a lot of the plants in my 125 gallon tank did not make it through the moving process. I was wondering if anyone had some clippings of anything they are looking to git rid of. All I have in there now is java fern, not enough to keep they tank going strong. Let me know, I can pick them up or pay for shipping. Thanks....


----------

